# garda incident



## el88s (7 Aug 2009)

My friend was caught by gardai peeing in the street. the garda told him if he cleaned it up with his jacket he wouldnt summons him. is that allowed ?  he knows he did wrong but surely what the garda did is not right either.


----------



## jhegarty (7 Aug 2009)

Seems fair to me.

Would he prefer a record ?


----------



## iwsf (7 Aug 2009)

+1 for Jhegarty


----------



## onq (7 Aug 2009)

Urinating in a public place is an offence - live with it or clean it up.

ONQ.


----------



## MANTO (7 Aug 2009)

If i peed on your kitchen floor i am sure you ask me to clean it up... he broke the law.


----------



## csirl (7 Aug 2009)

I've always thought that this was one of those urban legends.

I know a retired cop and when he has a few drinks on him, he often tells the story of how he once came across a man urinating in public and told him he'd arrest him if he didnt clean up the urine with his shirt.


----------



## Diziet (7 Aug 2009)

If the story is true, then he got off lightly. Your friend is in the wrong, not the garda!


----------



## truthseeker (7 Aug 2009)

csirl said:


> I've always thought that this was one of those urban legends.


 
Is this one an urban legend?:

While it is illegal to pee in public it is not apparently illegal to poo in public, something to do with the need to poo becing considered more of a 'medical emergency' if you like. 

Not only is it not illegal, but if a Guard comes across you mid motion (pardon the pun), he is obliged to block you from public view using his body (stand in front of you) or his jacket (hold it like a screen).


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Aug 2009)

These guys seem to know their stuff. And +1 for jhegarty's assessment.

McCrack and DavyJones— how about we keep those helpful witticisms and striking mental images for, eh, _Letting off Steam?_


----------



## gabsdot (7 Aug 2009)

Is there an age limit. I have a 5 year old boy who regularly is 'bursting' and can't wait and so pee's onto the nearest tree or bush (or car wheel)


----------



## MrMan (7 Aug 2009)

MANTO said:


> If i peed on your kitchen floor i am sure you ask me to clean it up... he broke the law.


 
You might be asked to use a mop or cleaning products, asking someone to use their jacket is trying to humiliate them and choosing the punishment as a way to show power.


----------



## Caveat (8 Aug 2009)

MrMan said:


> You might be asked to use a mop or cleaning products, asking someone to use their jacket is trying to humiliate them and choosing the punishment as a way to show power.



+ +1

I can't believe the support this garda is getting TBH.

It sounds like something from 1970s Poland.

Although, it does have the whiff of BS about it - more details from the OP would be helpful. Surprising that more information surrounding the scenario was not posted - nor the consequences.


----------



## Kev (8 Aug 2009)

Heard of something similar like that was in operation in the UK.  Where young people were found to committing an offence, there was a fixed penalty of £xxx,not sure of the exact amount,  but thee offenders were marched off to the nearest ATM machine and if they had money in it they would pay the penalty there and then and if they did not have any money they would be charged. 

This did not last long as there was a public outcry and it stopped and apart from that young people did not have the money in the cash to pay the officer it was a waste of the police time. 

On the other side of it think of the time saving aspect of the garda's actions such taking down particulars, court time in sending out a summon and taking him to court, and judge time looking at the case and so forth.  But is it legal....for the garde to do such a thing?  I am not sure....


----------



## mercman (8 Aug 2009)

This is mad. If some person goes to the boozer and knocks back a few pints, they must know that in the same way it goes in it it has to come out again. Why don't people relieve drain the spuds before they leave the hostelries. Has anyone watched 'Street wars' on Sky TV. The cops in the UK have a very distinctive way of dealing with -- issue a fixed charge fine. It is actually disgusting watching people urinating in Public.


----------

